# Citizenship and judicial recognition of divorce



## markhutchinson17 (May 5, 2017)

My wife is a Filipina who married a Westerner in '94 in the Philippines. Her first Filipino passport was in her married name.

They divorced in 2006 (in the UK) and we married in 2008 (on a beach in Cuba). Her divorce did not get judicial recognition in Pinas and we did not report our marriage in Cuba.

We are emigrating to the Philippines in 2020 so my wife went to re-acquire her citizenship recently (from Philippine Embassy, London) where she was told she needed the judicial recognition and to report our marriage before she can get it back.

Does anyone know if this is completely necessary?
Does anyone know what UK divorce law publication is needed for a Philippine court?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Mark


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Recognition of foreign divorce decree in Philippine courts (1) | Freeman Opinion, The Freeman Sections, The Freeman | philstar.com

Recognition of foreign divorcein Philippine courts ( 2) | Freeman Opinion, The Freeman Sections, The Freeman | philstar.com


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Markhutchinson17 sounds like a mess and sort of similar to mine but I'm from the US. I never messed with my wife's passport and left it as is. Philippine Bureau of Immigration is closed today so it also looks like the website is getting worked on it won't load but when I applied for my 13a Visa I had to have all the original divorce decree's and notarized with the Philippine Consulate stateside, her Philippine passport was in the name of her first husband, the Philippine consulate accepted this but what made that easy was she was back in the Philippines she never did get US citizenship, so then I'd enquire on what she needs to do for returning resident, have you or do you live near a Philippine Consulate or Embassy, you could really get much more accomplished by talking with them, you might get advice from someone on the forum but best to get it from the actual Philippine Bureau of Immigration there were you reside, could save you allot of hassle. Here is a link the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website, it's down right now, they might be updating it, they are closed today it's Saturday. https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration/


----------



## markhutchinson17 (May 5, 2017)

Thank you both for your help. I had seen those links 'Hey Joe' and was hoping I may do something a little less complicated. I have an Attorney out there but he's pretty clueless.
Thank you 'M.C.A', I'll give them a go too. However, I've found that the Philippine Embassy in London don't talk much and nobody wants to give advice. Thank you both ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm struggling to see what marrital status has got to do with reaquiring filipino citizenship.


----------



## markhutchinson17 (May 5, 2017)

Gary, me too!! However this is what they require. Maybe because of the name change?


----------



## markhutchinson17 (May 5, 2017)

I've messaged the Immigration dept now and will see what they say when they open.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

She would reacquire here citizenship and passport in her current married name which the Philippines has no record of since the divorce was not registered and the remarriage not also. As far as the divorce papers they probably want to see them to insure that she did not initiate the divorce. Filipino/a's can not be the one to initiate the divorce it must be the foreign spouse, Philippine law.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Perhaps go the 3g route, returning former filipino.


----------



## markhutchinson17 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks Chuck?


----------



## markhutchinson17 (May 5, 2017)

That was supposed to be a picture of a 'thumbs up' Chuck but it came out as ?. Thank you for your comment


----------



## markhutchinson17 (May 5, 2017)

Gary, 3G being Visa? We've looked at that as a possibility but may bite the bullet with judicial recognition.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate*



markhutchinson17 said:


> Thank you both for your help. I had seen those links 'Hey Joe' and was hoping I may do something a little less complicated. I have an Attorney out there but he's pretty clueless.
> Thank you 'M.C.A', I'll give them a go too. However, I've found that the Philippine Embassy in London don't talk much and nobody wants to give advice. Thank you both ?


Best to just start your paper work that's probably whats going on, once you begin the process than the ball gets rolling, they will help then, believe me I had so many issues with the Philippine Consulate I was dealing with that I tried calling other Philippine Consulates in the US, oh boy was that mistake they made it clear to me that they could not help me because I was calling from an area code or state they aren't authorized to work with. Things changed for me once I got things mailed into the right Consulate. 

I don't know how far you live from London or if it's worth the trip but if it's not too far I'd get all your documents in order, especially the original divorce decree's, everything has to be the original copy or a true certified copy, also a Police records read out or they call it a Police Clearance, Lol... hardly a clearance but a print out of your police record. 

Philippines doesn't waste time on questions they don't have the staffing and will avoid questions, that goes for nearly every business, what works is going to the office, the call centers aren't like the West they have very limited information, tunnel vision and most have limited English skills so complicated questions won't work.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

markhutchinson17 said:


> Gary, 3G being Visa? We've looked at that as a possibility but may bite the bullet with judicial recognition.


Yes it is a visa but may get around all of the hassle, you will be on a 3a anyway.


----------



## markhutchinson17 (May 5, 2017)

M.C.A and Gary. Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

No info as to the name part of your questions, but just for info, I brought my wife to the US on a fiance Visa so we were married in the states and when my we filed the Report of marriage to the Philippine Consulate in Los Angeles, we had to furnish copies of our marriage Certificate along with copies of her birth certificate & prior marriage in the Philippines and his death Certificate along with my 1st marriage & divorce papers and both my subsequent marriages and their death certificates. They do seem to be sticklers that every detail be backed up with some kind of paperwork. 

Fred


----------



## markhutchinson17 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks Fred. It all just seems like bureaucracy for bureaucracy sake!!!:-/ 
Mark


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

markhutchinson17 said:


> Thanks Fred. It all just seems like bureaucracy for bureaucracy sake!!!:-/
> Mark


Agreed!! It does get very frustrating at times.

Fred


----------

